# Cedar Fort/Fairfield



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Do those towns still sell a landowner use permit for hunting? We bought both of them for years on opening day of the dove hunt at the gas station in Cedar Fort. Or did they do away with those permits? Or do away with hunting all together out there?
Thanks,


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Last time I was by Cedar Fort there was so much posted no shooting areas I was shocked. We used to go there and there are homes where we hunted.-O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We would walk the cut wheat fields in the evening and clean house on the doves. My allergies would kick in full swing and my eyes would swell shut, but I could still manage a limit of birds. We had some good hunts out that way. 

On opening day there was always a check station at the 4 way stop in Lehi and Redwood Rd. (it's now a major intersection) You would see piles of doves in the back of pickups. Oh the good old days.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Do those towns still sell a landowner use permit for hunting? We bought both of them for years on opening day of the dove hunt at the gas station in Cedar Fort. Or did they do away with those permits? Or do away with hunting all together out there?
> Thanks,


I'm sure if you called down the gas station they'd let you know.

Also, let ME know if you find out


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> We would walk the cut wheat fields in the evening and clean house on the doves. My allergies would kick in full swing and my eyes would swell shut, but I could still manage a limit of birds. We had some good hunts out that way.
> 
> On opening day there was always a check station at the 4 way stop in Lehi and Redwood Rd. (it's now a major intersection) You would see piles of doves in the back of pickups. Oh the good old days.


And a solid red line of tail-lights heading up from the RR Road crossroads in the early am... it was visible from provo as mass hoards of people headed out.

Family friends in the 80's owned the wheat farm out in the riverbed and it was a primo spot to hunt the ponds, thousands of doves (back when the limit was 30).

Ah those days... I miss it so much. Sad my boy will never see it. I do hope to goto Argentina once before I die for a dove shoot.

-DallanC


----------

